# Stone crab trap questions



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/stone-crabs/



> 68B-13.008 Gear, Trap Construction, Commercial Trap Marking Requirements, Trap Working Regulations, Trap Transfer.
> (1) GEAR. It is unlawful to use any device in the taking of stone crabs that can puncture, crush, or injure the crab body, such as spears, grains, grabs, hooks, or similar devices.
> (2) TRAP CONSTRUCTION. No person, firm, or corporation shall transport on the water, fish with, or cause to be fished with, set, or placed, in the harvest of stone crabs, any trap which does not meet the following requirements:
> (a) Each trap shall be constructed of either wood, plastic, or wire.
> ...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds easier to build a boat than a friggin crab trap.. Also how do i get this stone crab permit?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Also, what is the limit for the day? Can you take both claws or only one?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Stone Crab Limits
> 
> No females with eggs
> 2 3/4-inch claw
> ...


http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/fish-measurement/#StoneCrab


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I never tried the trap method. Always snorkel gear and a wetsuit.
Reach in and grab the big claw, bring the whole crab out of the hole.
Grab hold of the other claw and swim for the surface.
One diver holding the crab by the claws, the other measuring.
Take one of the legal claws, release the crab.
Gloves are a necessity, as are fast reflexes.
You ever see what a stone crab can do to a clam? Crunch!

 ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Brett, i make a living with my fingers, i'll pass on the "reach my hand in there and pull it out by the claw" method. But thanks for the info. I just figured im out there at least twice a week, why not have some traps so i can make the most of it??


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Diving for 'em is not that hard.
Easy to learn how to grab 'em safely.

http://www.myoutdoortv.com/fishing/captain-rons-ocean-explorer/diving-for-stone-crab


The worthwhile portion of the vid runs at 10:18  to 16:10

By the time you buy and assemble all the trap components,
you could already be diving and catching. Plus, no chance of
losing traps due to storms or floats being cut off by props.

http://www.tackletogo.com/cudstoncrabt.html


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Brett, i make a living with my fingers, i'll pass on the "reach my hand in there and pull it out by the claw" method. But thanks for the info. I just figured im out there at least twice a week, why not have some traps so i can make the most of it??


I was considering putting traps in the 10K but was told they would be raided or destroyed.  I gave up on the idea.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if you want to do it for fun then have at it !! -it can be a lot of fun -your already out there havn fun anyways, but leave it at that !! after theft , vandalism, and the other headaches its not worth more then that,, get a few blue crab traps too , great source for bait also...try some used traps and see how it goes.. as far a comm. fishery - i've done it all and it was some of the greatest times of my life  -another excuse to go out in the boat is a GOOD excuse.. good luck buddy 
p.s. if your hungry fo crab -red lobster

-----anytide


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

FWIW, my Sis and Nephew spent a day snorkeling around the Stuart and Jensen causeways and they said it was LOADED with legal size stoners. 

This is waist deep water or less..

Might want to try that before investing in traps. If you're doing it on the weekend WEAR A DIVE FLAG!!!!!!!


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> FWIW, my Sis and Nephew spent a day snorkeling around the Stuart and Jensen causeways and they said it was LOADED with legal size stoners.
> 
> This is waist deep water or less..
> 
> Might want to try that before investing in traps. If you're doing it on the weekend WEAR A DIVE FLAG!!!!!!!


+1 I have been told that 'recreational' traps are often pilfered.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Les, yes I've often heard that too. I've also heard that if you do put out rec traps, to "dirty" up the floats so it's not obvious they are new, and also to make some incomplete numbers and letters on there so it looks like a commercial guy's license # on the trap. 

Like most of a 7, most of a 3, most of a 9, etc. 

Supposedly you can't put a full number on there or something because that would be illegal. 

Just what I heard, as a way to keep your gear from being stolen. It's the commercial guys who will pilfer them as it's competition in their spot. 

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Tom- thanks for those good ideas. Wouldnt have thought about that.. Ive got a couple spots where i dont think they will get too messed with and i know they hold lots of stonecrab. I have succesfully gotten stonecrab while diving, just used my livewell net instead of my hands. My whole thought was i could have my traps doing my work for me while im relaxing watching tv 
If i were to set the traps, how long should i wait to pull and rebait?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Ideally you would want to pull them up to rebait/relocate just prior to someone stealing them.



-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Isnt it like a felony to pull someones traps? I i remember the sentence wa steep if i wasnt a felony. If so why would so many people risk it?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if your convicted ? -which is rare ! - your main worry is getting caught by the owner /fishermen of said traps :-?
-they take it very personal and i've seen them do serious damage to the perps and their rigs for touching their stuff. -taking food /$ from a comm. fishermens hands is very dangerous. -dont do it 
  -if you do this(crab) and get to know some of them you'll have some good friends out there 
                     -anytide


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Tide, i cant agree more. I wouldnt take food off their plates. Also its great to have them as friends cuz they always know where and when the bait and fish are. Btw, can you send me a price on one of your stick it anchors, and two of your black push pole holders. I broke two of em off getting into a skinny spot of mine  i just need the holders, still have the hardware and bungeeball


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

i got the spot royce.

http://www.tackletogo.com/cudstoncrabt.html

very nice traps. plastic. all you need is bouys and line.

and ive got a spot no one fishes and no one thinks to fish there and theres tons of them.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

and i have a way where bouys arnt needed... might get in trouble doing it. but no one will ever know its there. so no worries on the commercial tards stealing or raiding your traps


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I know you guys are a great bunch of good people so I will share what I learned in many years of crabbing. I buy my crab traps here.

http://www.cudjoesales.com/cart/index.php/traps-trapping-supplies/traps/crab-traps/full-monty-crab-trap.html

You will get five good traps for about $23 each with what it takes to rig them. Make your own bait cups out of heavy plastic food containers.

Paint your buoys with spray paint. Use a paint stick to paint what looks like (but is not) a "X" and then fragments of numbers. (putting a fictitious number on them is frowned upon) You want it to look like a commercial crabbers trap. Shove a net lead or two into the floating rope so it sinks straight down below the buoy. On the bottom of the buoy, carve an "R" into the float and paint it black. You don't want it to show. Now you have met the letter of the law. An experienced FWC officer won't likely fault you for this and I have made it known to several of them.

For bait nothing beats frozen pigs feet available at Wal-Mart for <$1/lb. fasten it just inside the opening in the top of the trap taking care to position it where they can't just pull it out. Stone crabs can't swim so have to walk where ever they go. Give them a couple of days to enter the trap.

Don't set your traps near a commercial crabber's line and stay away from channels, islands within easy wading distance and other real busy water routes.

I can catch more stoneys with one trap than most families can eat. It might be a good idea to share traps to lower the initial investment. One guy can fish two and the other 3 or whatever. Don't forget to respect the seasons and limits.

Best regards and good luck,
Frank_S


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Ooops,

Almost forgot. Put your name and address on your traps. A scrap of aluminum and a center punch will work.

Frank_S


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Frank ;D


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 1, 2011)

I like to scoop them up with a dip net at night with my flounder gigging lights.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

I have been using those traps (5 for $100) for a few years now when I go to the Lower Keys about 3 times a year during the season.

No need to crowd the commercial guy's traps as the crabs are in lots of different types of bottoms. Under bridges, grass and maral(sp) bottom where they dig deep holes.

You can take both claws, but almost everyone takes only one due to their survival factor. Taking one claw the crab has over an 85% chance of survival and growing a new claw within 6 months vs. taking both claws and that survival rate drops to less then 40% in studies done.

They are the ONLY renewable resource in the state I believe. 

I would also tell people to be VERY calm when grabbing then in open water as the have the crushing power to easily remove a finger!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I just go to Joe's on South Beach when in Miami, Never lost a finger or a trap.....


----------

